# Elephant shaped Peanut Butter with Lid



## epackage (Sep 11, 2009)

Is there any value in this jar with the lid?


----------



## Staunton Dan (Sep 11, 2009)

A while back they sold for around $50 but I don't remember if that was with the lid or not. Don't know what they are going for now. Haven't kept up. You might check ebay to see what they are selling for now.


----------



## LC (Sep 11, 2009)

Hello Jim , a good many years ago I gave 140 for one without a lid , and as I look back on it , I feel pretty stupid that I gave that kind of money for a clear one without a lid. I had some loose money at the time , so I did not think much about it . As I look back on it , if I could do it all over I never would have gave that much , especially for a clear one without the lid attached to it, they also come in a green color as well . I would think that 150 would be a fair price for one with a good lid intact . But then too , that is just my opinion .  I am still waiting for someone to put out a valid book on the Jumbo memoribilia from the Frank Tea & Spice Company from Cincinnati , Ohio . I can tell you one thing , I would be more than happy to give fifty for one with the original lid on it . As Dan stated , its definitely worth fifty bucks no questions asked .


----------



## capsoda (Sep 11, 2009)

Bout 6 years ago they were going for around $350 with out the lid. The lids go for around $50. Not sure what it is today. They both hold their value pretty well.


----------



## DiggerBryan (Sep 11, 2009)

Unfortunately, the value has come down a bit on these in the past few years. The way the economy is though what hasn't decreased in price ya know? [&:]  Here's a couple completed auctions. 

 http://cgi.ebay.com/Jumbo-Peanut-Butter-Elephant-Jar-Bank-Candy-Container_W0QQitemZ280390574631QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item414894a227&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

 http://cgi.ebay.com/GREEN-JUMBO-PEANUT-BUTTER-GLASS-JAR_W0QQitemZ160358219741QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item2556183fdd&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## LC (Sep 11, 2009)

At one point in time the green ones with a lid were bringing 600 to 800 bucks in my area Bryan . I guess the economy has caused them as well as everything else to drop in price .


----------



## glass man (Sep 11, 2009)

CAN you show the lid? i know they have been reproduced and in many cases harder to find then the jar. gotta love that elephant one though! very cool! jamie


----------

